# e-cigarettes-malware-computers



## Rowan Francis (25/11/14)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/21/e-cigarettes-malware-computers?CMP=share_btn_tw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (25/11/14)

literally wanted to post that here now as well lol


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

just finished reading this article and altho it is 'plausable' i would say unlikely.
the article ends with ' figures obtained by the Press Association revealed that e-cigarettes and related equipment, such as chargers, were involved in more than 100 fires in less than two years' 
clear indication of where this is going!


----------



## free3dom (25/11/14)

The same can be said of buying *any* cheap chinese knock-off. So this is really not that alarming 

The idea of malware on chargers is not new, they are just using it as another excuse to slam e-cigs 

Now if they could get a virus onto one my attys....that would concern me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RATZ (25/11/14)

Ugh, what drivel. At least they state it is healthier for your lungs. They can't withdraw that headline now.

If a company has the resources to track an infection to a compromised usb charger then the Sys Admin should be reprimanded severely. The Bad-USB threat has been out in the wild for a while and is easily avoided. USB controller chips are vulnerable but it is easy to secure an operating system. This almost seems like a contrived scenario to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

